# Jumper eats lynx and more!



## orionmystery (Feb 20, 2012)

More spiders with prey ..

Crab spider, _Camaricus maugi_ with treehopper prey



Crab spider with treehopper prey....IMG_9847 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9848 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Jumping spider with lynx spider prey



IMG_9833merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9817 (2) copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A tiny jumping spider with winged ant prey



IMG_7597 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Huntsman with ant prey



IMG_8819 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 20, 2012)

Three is awesome!

Your photo looks to have captured emotion in those spiders.  That lynx spiders smaller eyes seem to say "help me" while the jumping spider's have the look of "gotcha!"


----------



## cannpope (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 20, 2012)

Outstanding series in all respects, focus, BG, lighting, general composition, all were well crafted.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 21, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Incredible


 


Thunder_o_b said:


> Outstanding series in all respects, focus, BG, lighting, general composition, all were well crafted.


 


cannpope said:


> WOW!


 


davesnothere11 said:


> Three is awesome!
> 
> Your photo looks to have captured emotion in those spiders.  That lynx spiders smaller eyes seem to say "help me" while the jumping spider's have the look of "gotcha!"



Thanks for looking and commenting, 2WheelPhoto, Thunder_o_b, cannpope, Daves.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 21, 2012)

hmmm.. a Bugs Life is not so pleasant! I love these shots... amazing that manage to find so many in the act of predation. Lovely shots!


----------



## EvanTChapman (Feb 21, 2012)

I am scared of spiders there is no way I could get this close to them.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 21, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> hmmm.. a Bugs Life is not so pleasant! I love these shots... amazing that manage to find so many in the act of predation. Lovely shots!


 


EvanTChapman said:


> I am scared of spiders there is no way I could get this close to them.



Thanks for the comments, Charlie, Evan.


----------

